# What have you got?



## gillr49

Pinched this idea from another site, free and 'fun'

Can we share pictures of everyones motorhome, perhaps the clever ones of us could spot each other on the road and wave madly.

We have an Autoquest 100, no name apart from 'the van',not great but we love it.







  ​


----------



## pappajohn

2001 swift kontiki L 2.8ltr fiat ducato/alko chassis on fishgaurd harbour free carpark





and our last one in Benicassim, spain.1999 2.5ltr kontiki 640.


----------



## t4_chris

Here's my VW T4 Westie:


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

1992 Fiat 1.9 Dethleffs 462 and 1996 Newmar Mountain Aire 3758 (Ford 460 7.5) 

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/johnsandywhite/1992DethleffsFiatDucatoRear.jpg

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m1/johnsandywhite/Sandy005.jpg


----------



## Telstar

Here's mine, front and back photo's!  Hopefully this works just set up with photobucket.

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc263/telstar_photos/?action=view&current=irelandsaire.jpg

http://s219.photobucket.com/albums/cc263/telstar_photos/?action=view&current=rearview.jpg


----------



## gillr49

Perfect photos, lovely looking motorhome.

If you copy the img address on photobucket, the photo will open on the page.


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Perfect photos, lovely looking motorhome.
> 
> If you copy the img address on photobucket, the photo will open on the page.



I did but it didn't work:-


----------



## guest

my pics have all gone mate......mind you i may have a few in photobucket!!
here goes...


----------



## gillr49

Oh yes it did........


----------



## hillwalker

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> I did but it didn't work:-


a hoose on  wheels..


----------



## hillwalker

t4_chris said:
			
		

> Here's my VW T4 Westie:


nice van , i like the bike rack


----------



## hillwalker




----------



## JohnSandyWhite

hillwalker said:
			
		

>


 That looks a bit WET.


----------



## gillr49

Brilliant pics

Sort of transports you there while sitting in front of 'puter


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

One of our OLD ones:-


----------



## gillr49

Ohhhhh, I'l go there, where were you?


----------



## hillwalker

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> One of our OLD ones:-


now ur talking , thats what i call wild ..


----------



## hillwalker

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> That looks a bit WET.


it was great, wee where nearly getting blown away.


----------



## merlin wanderer

*merlin*

my beloved Merlin


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, I'l go there, where were you?



Staffelsee, Munau, Bavaria, Germany. The rear end of our RV was hanging over the edge of the slope down to the frozen Lake:-


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

hillwalker said:
			
		

> now ur talking , thats what i call wild ..



Not as Wild as these:-


----------



## guest

jsw....fantastic pics there... very wild indeed..


----------



## gillr49

Amazing, and I think we're quite adventurous going to France with nothing booked!!!


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

gillr49 said:
			
		

> Amazing, and I think we're quite adventurous going to France with nothing booked!!!



But you have to be able to take the rough with the smooth:-


----------



## gillr49

That's rough JSW
I bet you felt that go.

We were walking through Abbeville last Sept and a bus tyre went, sounded like a bomb.


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

gillr49 said:
			
		

> That's rough JSW
> I bet you felt that go.
> 
> We were walking through Abbeville last Sept and a bus tyre went, sounded like a bomb.



Sounds even worse when you are inside traveling at 60+mph


----------



## Big Westy

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


here's Big Westy in the Italian Dolomites.....
& the West Highlands.

(my 1st photo post ..... hope it works out ok)


----------



## gillr49

They are fantastic pics.
Where are you, still enjoying Greece?


----------



## Big Westy

[/IMG]

Yep, here I am , still on the tiny island of Ios......
gonna have to quit here soon though ....
temperature has plunged to 85 degrees today.
good job I brought the thermals with me ;-)
heading over to Crete on the 15th.
Happy camping, 
Big Westy.


----------



## hillwalker

brilliant photo's i would love to climb those mountains


----------



## David & Ann

*I like the old MH's*



			
				JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> One of our OLD ones:-


Hi JSW, I love the old type motor homes. Solid, good quality. My FFB which was burnt out is what I am searching for to replace it. The inside was solid wood and the lay out was fab. Looked at quite a few, about 230 on the net and some by dealers, very expensive and not up to match what I had. The picture of the one you showed really looks great.


----------



## David & Ann

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> Staffelsee, Munau, Bavaria, Germany. The rear end of our RV was hanging over the edge of the slope down to the frozen Lake:-



Just beautiful, picture post card shots. Love them.


----------



## tonyfu

Wow!  Some great photos and vans posted here!!

This is our humble abode (a 1985 VW T25) . . . a bit limited on space but runs well (and cheaply, now that we've had the LPG conversion done!)











Tony


----------



## t4_chris

Fantastic pic !!   and great Westy van!

I wish I was there in my van with my bike on the rack


----------



## t4_chris

Nice T25 tonyfu, good to see plenty of VW's on here


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hi JSW, I love the old type motor homes. Solid, good quality. My FFB which was burnt out is what I am searching for to replace it. The inside was solid wood and the lay out was fab. Looked at quite a few, about 230 on the net and some by dealers, very expensive and not up to match what I had. The picture of the one you showed really looks great.



Hi David & Ann. If you are looking for an older USA Motorhome? You would be far better off looking to import one. You can save a boatload of money. Hope you get sorted? Best of luck in your search.


----------



## jenspen

*Our Motorhome*

Gr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eat pictures of everyones motorhomes. Here is our pride and joy.


----------



## hillwalker

tonyfu said:
			
		

> Wow!  Some great photos and vans posted here!!
> 
> This is our humble abode (a 1985 VW T25) . . . a bit limited on space but runs well (and cheaply, now that we've had the LPG conversion done!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony


nice van tony, where did u get ur shelter . it's minted . braw van..


----------



## alanval

How do I get photobucket .

Val


----------



## tonyfu

alanval said:
			
		

> How do I get photobucket .
> 
> Val



Go to:

http://photobucket.com/

then click on "Join now" and register your details.  Then you can upload your photos.

When you want to post a photo on here, click on the IMG code that appears below the thumbnail photo in your Photobucket album, and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post on here.

Tony


----------



## tonyfu

hillwalker said:
			
		

> nice van tony, where did u get ur shelter . it's minted . braw van..



Thanks hillwalker!  The canopy is called "Easi canopi" and it's by Outdoor Revolution.  It's available from a few places on the internet for approx. £50-£70, but I think the cheapest place we found for it was UK Campsite website.

Rainwater does tend to create a large puddle on the roof of the canopy though and this can be a problem in the middle of the night if it gets windy.  The weight of the puddle combined with the wind starts to rock the van a bit!  So I'm on the look out for some sort of pole that I can use to raise the height of the canopy in the middle of the roof section.  Hopefully that'll put an end to my nocturnal adventures - taking down the canopy in the wind, rain and dark, fun and games, ha ha!

Tony


----------



## Hobo

Anyone want a painting of there pet or whatever? thats what I do, am a  traveling artist.(No not one of them sort) Heres a pic of me working Up near to Shap Cumbria.I am on with a painting of the local publicans father who was a farmer,and the painting is one of him leading a horse and cart. The Jayco I no longer have It was drinking to much,so I have gone for a smaller van but still plenty of room inside (in case its raining) to swing a brush.Happy traveling ,Hobo.


----------



## Biker Jeff

Me and my Trigano in a field in Gloucestershire. Yeah i know its a crap location compared with all the exotic places that have been posted.


----------



## Biker Jeff

And on a campsite i'm afraid......... Sorry, the shame of it.


----------



## merlin wanderer

*location*



			
				Biker Jeff said:
			
		

> Me and my Trigano in a field in Gloucestershire. Yeah i know its a crap location compared with all the exotic places that have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> no a crap location is guy's like me in 24hr tesco's carpark
> so I can get breakfast without cooking he he​


----------



## hillwalker

crackin looking van jeff..


----------



## hillwalker

Hobo said:
			
		

> Anyone want a painting of there pet or whatever? thats what I do, am a  traveling artist.(No not one of them sort) Heres a pic of me working Up near to Shap Cumbria.I am on with a painting of the local publicans father who was a farmer,and the painting is one of him leading a horse and cart. The Jayco I no longer have It was drinking to much,so I have gone for a smaller van but still plenty of room inside (in case its raining) to swing a brush.Happy traveling ,Hobo.


where's ur picture mate..


----------



## Biker Jeff

hillwalker said:
			
		

> crackin looking van jeff..



Cheers Hillwalker. I downsized from a big coachbuilt last year, i find a use a smaller van a lot more.


----------



## swingsandroundabouts

Gillr49- is your shot from the Craven Heiffer just outside Skipton? if so , been there ,done that   

Our van is a Herald Templar Hallmark, we have had it from new (95) and she is still being run in  
Skipness on the Kintyre peninsula




 a not so wildcamp site!


----------



## Hobo

forgot!its me age. ,





			
				hillwalker said:
			
		

> where's ur picture mate..


----------



## Neckender

Picture of me outside our auto sleeper in cornwal.


----------



## Neckender

Our Auto Sleeper Gatcombe


----------



## Biker Jeff

Hiya John
Good to see ya on here......... Hey, looking good as well...... Ha ha ha


----------



## Neckender

Nice to here from you too Jeff. Nice to put a face to a name.

John.


----------



## Deleted member 775

sorry about the lack of a pic will have to get a lead for my camera but we have a 25 year old beddy cf compas drifter she aint bad for her age gets us about and we love her needs new front wings realy but thats about all


----------



## gillr49

swingsandroundabouts said:
			
		

> Gillr49- is your shot from the Craven Heiffer just outside Skipton? if so , been there ,done that
> 
> Our van is a Herald Templar Hallmark, we have had it from new (95) and she is still being run in
> Skipness on the Kintyre peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a not so wildcamp site!




Yes, s&r Craven Heiffer it was, our first night in the van, wasn't quite brave enough to go really wild, but we're getting there


----------



## JohnSandyWhite

trikerman said:
			
		

> Picture of me outside our auto sleeper in cornwal.



Now there is a character who knows how to get his teeth into something.


----------



## swingsandroundabouts

Gillr49 - thought it was, lovely views  but the meals ain't cheap!! We are spoiled where we live as we have an "all-u-can-eat" carvery for £3.25 plus several "2for the price of one " establishments!

Our pitch when we stayed there .


----------



## gillr49

Agree, a lovely site and we are defintely going back.
Cycled into Skipton and drove up to Grassington for a meal (pre 6p.m. super saver) so never ate at the Heifer. The drinks were good though.
We did pass some lovely looking laybyes on the way into Skipton on A59
which with a bit more courage I think we will go for.


----------



## guest

trikerman said:
			
		

> Picture of me outside our auto sleeper in cornwal.


*coooorrrrrrrr fit dude!!  *


----------



## hymerdriver

*Proper!*



			
				swingsandroundabouts said:
			
		

> Gillr49- is your shot from the Craven Heiffer just outside Skipton? if so , been there ,done that
> 
> Our van is a Herald Templar Hallmark, we have had it from new (95) and she is still being run in
> Skipness on the Kintyre peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a not so wildcamp site!



Cool, that looks like real Wildcamping, Swingy! I am too frightened to put some real sites on as most of the members seem to be a touch campy siteified?!


----------



## Deleted member 775

hymerdriver said:
			
		

> Cool, that looks like real Wildcamping, Swingy! I am too frightened to put some real sites on as most of the members seem to be a touch campy siteified?!


dont be frightend we dont bite


----------



## swingsandroundabouts

hymerdriver said:
			
		

> Cool, that looks like real Wildcamping, Swingy! I am too frightened to put some real sites on as most of the members seem to be a touch campy siteified?!



The second picture was taken at a 'real camp' site. We ALL need to have a good long hot shower occasionally without having to worry about the water or gas running out!!  See the other thread entitled 'survival' . I have owned up to peeing in a bucket to make the  loo 'last longer' between emtying times, good job my mother doesn't read this!!


----------



## gillr49

After camping under canvas for years I am quite adept at using the bucket (much more difficult for us gals).   The choice of bucket is very important, no ridges and a tight fitting lid as well as a level bit of ground. I miss the 'wee bucket' and the 'man of the house' will miss having to empty it !!  (It's still in the garage so might be taken with us in the van)


----------



## jiffers

mine is a t4 it maybe old and small but its mine


----------



## freedom999

*This Is My Freedom*

this is freedom a leyland redline 6 berth at thornham harbour in norfolk 3 miles from hunstanton a great place to stop over for a few nights just have the most important thing with you you ask what would that be (  a tide book you can get them at old hunstanton village shop )


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/freedom999/


----------



## clarkson

Here is my '68 Westfalia.  I imported it from Iowa, USA and have been restoring it for about 2 years.  These pics were taken recently at Vanfest in Malvern...


----------



## hillwalker

cool bus mate.. volksies rule.. bring it on..


----------



## clarkson

hillwalker said:
			
		

> cool bus mate.. volksies rule.. bring it on..



Thanks.

Wherever I go people always smile and wave.  Which really helps when wild camping.


----------



## cipro

*our cost alot*

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w183/cipros/france07219.jpg

C I CIPRO hense the name    

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w183/cipros/france07192-1.jpg

   not realy only dreaming


----------



## snowgoose

*My REANULT MUDGAURD*

 http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s83/wistlingdixy/?action=view&current=DSC_0046.jpg
One of the rare site stops,Peterhead.


----------



## chigman

Here`s my wee beastie....Burstner Argos 747


----------



## Guest

*Lucky*

You lucky ittle devil!


----------



## monkeynut

chigman said:
			
		

> Here`s my wee beastie....Burstner Argos 747


Can I Use your Loo


----------



## monkeynut

snowgoose said:
			
		

> http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s83/wistlingdixy/?action=view&current=DSC_0046.jpg
> One of the rare site stops,Peterhead.


Nice van  If i dident  have the VW I would have gone for a renault(traffic)
anything bigger would be usless for me (the places i get too) 
keith


----------



## chigman

monkeynut said:
			
		

> Can I Use your Loo



your more than welcome.One condition though...you gotta empty it. 

steve


----------



## tonyfu

Just wanted to nudge this back up the page(s) . . . has anybody else got a picture of their van to share?  Its been one of my favourite threads so far!

Tony


----------



## olley

Hi this us in a swiss layby in 04.






And just squeezing on to a pitch in France. The guy on the roof is the owner, he was determined to get us in.





Just room for the awning





Olley


----------



## sundown

ok! this is my ford transit amethyst autosleeper






.
.





and of course "there's no show with punch!  (paddy) arf!arf!"
.


----------



## Deleted member 775

here goes only pics i have gotURL=http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=58100938nj3.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## lenny

*wot u got*

Excellent thread,these vans have got me droolin,(I'm green with envy).
Hope you don't mind if I add my little baby,
P.S. How do you produce such high quality pics?,I have to set my camera on the lowest quality pics. in order to upload them on to this site.
Cheers,,Lenny
_______________________________________________________________
I started with nowt and still have most of it left!


----------



## Deleted member 775

i have mine set on normal there are three settings on mine.download to the computer, then host with luna pics .com dont ask me how it works !! it just does


----------



## cipro

mandrake said:


> here goes only pics i have gotURL=http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=58100938nj3.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Ilike the MANDRAKE touch on the van, his your name significant to anything


----------



## Deleted member 775

well apart from it being my user name on here, it has been my nickname for years. it all stems from my old c.b handle as it was called back in the late 70s early 80s, and it just stuck. so as we used to say (10 10 till we do it agen stay lucky stay safe bye bye wi gon ) corny now or what !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 775

this is what i wanted but unfortunately was a little too far away also got piped on priceURL=http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=41924625ez4.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Deleted member 775

pappajohn said:


> 2001 swift kontiki L 2.8ltr fiat ducato/alko chassis on fishgaurd harbour free carpark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our last one in Benicassim, spain.1999 2.5ltr kontiki 640.


 just out of intrest,wonder if the van in the background of pic 1 is an old deutz and if so is it still around ????? your veiws or ideas ????.


----------



## Don Madge

*Timberland Freedom 2*

This pic was taken at Oludeniz in Turkey with me taking it very easy.






This pic is a free camping spot we found in Sardinia.






This one was taken in Corsica, as usual the boss has gone walkabouts and I'm on guard.






Safe travelling to all.

Don


----------



## cipro

Nice pics and van, is that your wardrobe on your back door


----------



## GARY ENGLISH

*New van*

Picking up a new van tomorrow ,will try to put a couple of photos on .


----------



## Don Madge

***** said:


> Hi Don
> Oludeniz, is that the campsite by the lagoon?
> You can wade across the lagoon to the main beach?
> If so we drove there with our car 18 years ago and camped there!
> Nice spot



Yes that's the place, a very good spot for a relazing winter break. 

Don


----------



## chigman

Here`s my motorhome.....


----------



## Biker Jeff

That's a beautiful 747 Chigman.


----------



## chigman

Thanks Jeff.We are very proud of him.

steve


----------



## Biker Jeff

You need to C&P the link on your online photo album that says IMG.


----------



## Don

*Won't Work !!!!*

AHHHHHH.
tried c/p on all sorts but still will only give the link. I put it down to "AOL My Pictures". Done it before so dont know why just the link.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Biker Jeff

Don
I would use Photobucket, its a lot better than AOL.


----------



## Don

*mine*









At last. Big Thank you Biker Jeff.


----------



## Geoff.W

*Here's mine G.M.C./Nu-Wa.*





Lake Como. Italy





Bersezio ski carpark. Italy. 5Km from French border at Colle della Maddalena / col de Larche.


----------



## sundown

hi geoff,
            glad to see you finally managed it with the photos.  great van great photo of the mountain!
                  Sundown


----------



## JED THE SPREAD

here is my van


http://www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard/thevanitsself.htm

jed


----------



## Trevor

JED THE SPREAD said:


> here is my van
> 
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard/thevanitsself.htm
> 
> jed



Nice picks nice van Jed.


----------



## Trevor

Geoff.W said:


> Lake Como. Italy
> Bersezio ski carpark. Italy. 5Km from French border at Colle della Maddalena / col de Larche.



Beautifull Picks Geoff you are a lucky man to be able to go to nice places like that.


----------



## Biker Jeff

JED THE SPREAD said:


> here is my van
> 
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard/thevanitsself.htm
> 
> jed




Cool bus Jed. Great blog as well, i really enjoyed the vids, pics, and reading about your life with yer Vee Dub.


----------



## Road Runner

My Seller Wakeechee 34ft ARV in UK and US


----------



## Biker Jeff

Hi Road Runner
Good to see you on here, cool rv as well.


----------



## Road Runner

Biker Jeff said:


> Hi Road Runner
> Good to see you on here, cool rv as well.




Ta for the welcome Jeff


----------



## Biker Jeff

Yer welcome John.....
After the crap you had to put up with on that other site.


----------



## Road Runner

I liked it there to be honest as got some good mates there

Hope it can be sorted out.

Who knows?


----------



## Deleted member 775

Geoff.W said:


> Lake Como. Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bersezio ski carpark. Italy. 5Km from French border at Colle della Maddalena / col de Larche.


 thats the sort of van ime after,tried a couple on e bay but bin out bid still trying what sort of mpg you getting cheers


----------



## Road Runner

I'm guessing 13 to 15 if it's petrol


----------



## Deleted member 775

depends what engine it has some smaller v8s arnt that heavy on juce but then again thers more to life than mpg i  ran a jag 5.3 that was a killer on juce, and you carnt cook sleep and wild camp in em


----------



## Geoff.W

Hi Mandrake.
  Thanks for the interest, was running the 400ci engine on a TMH400 box when these pics were taken, about 8 mpg, but I dont hang about. Have fitted 6.2 diesel lump since, same box, and got 15 mpg this year on tour around Europe. TMH400 is a strong box but is a bit power hungry and not particularly economical.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Deleted member 775

cheers i tried for a chevvy with a 5.7 small block in i posted a pic of it on here somwhere, realy i want something with a rear fixed bed and all i can find is a yank with that sort of layout also i happen to like there sort of motors they seem to equip them better


----------



## Deleted member 775

mandrake said:


> this is what i wanted but unfortunately was a little too far away also got piped on priceURL=http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=41924625ez4.jpg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



this is the one


----------



## Geoff.W

mandrake said:


> cheers i tried for a chevvy with a 5.7 small block in i posted a pic of it on here somwhere, realy i want something with a rear fixed bed and all i can find is a yank with that sort of layout also i happen to like there sort of motors they seem to equip them better



 Hi. 
 All I can say is keep looking I'm sure one will turn up. We bought ours last year to spend a month in Europe with a 11yr old son and a 6mth old daughter, the smaller they are the more room they need. We spent an age looking at all sorts of European stuff, and don't some folk advertise some right c**p as good condition, but couldn't find anything within our small budget that had enough room, after traveling all over the place we found ours 40 mls down the road, private sale not ebay, to be honest most of the real c**p we saw was on ebay and got wary after a while.
  On the fuel consumption issue if you are running a 350ci (5.7) with a THM350 or later 700R4 (4 speed) gearbox realistic overall MPG would be 11-12. Quite honestly I think that claims of 15-16 MPG or sometimes more are just that, "claims", unless you want to drive at 35-40 MPH.
  Hope this might be usefull to you and good luck with the search,this is probably the best time of the year to look.

Regards Geoff.​


----------



## Biker Jeff

***** said:


> Our Hymer Tramp & Lady Tramp



Nice van *****. I much prefer the sleek lines of the low profiles compared to the overcabs.


----------



## Biker Jeff

I dont think there is such a thing as a consummate motorhome.
I made the choice to downsize to a panel van conversion, but still miss the interior space of my coachbuilt, but like the practicalities of a smaller vehicle.
Stangely though, as my vans get smaller my bikes get bigger.


----------



## tresrikay

*Lunar Premier 592 " carpe diem " (sieze the day)*






   In an Orchard on a cider farm in Brittany a member of the France Passion scheme which I thouroughly reccomend to you all. The Van, the Cider, the scheme, and La belle France.


----------



## RV-RAPTOR

our 1st van.


----------



## dogseal

*first van.*



RV-RAPTOR said:


> our 1st van.



http://dogseal.onfinite.com/album/

self build.

dogseal.


----------



## cipro

tresrikay said:


> In an Orchard on a cider farm in Brittany a member of the France Passion scheme which I thouroughly reccomend to you all. The Van, the Cider, the scheme, and La belle France.



I have heard of france passion, but have u got to pre book all your stops and is it only one night.


----------



## tresrikay

cipro said:


> I have heard of france passion, but have u got to pre book all your stops and is it only one night.



No you can't book and you can only stay for 24 hrs. The scheme works by you as a motorhome join the scheme which runs easter ro easter, They send you a guide book with map and a list of all the French members these can be Vinyards farms or as in the attached photo a cider farm. They offer a space or two with access to water and a place to dispose of rubbish, they do not have showers or toilets so you have to be  self contained, but you can empty toilets at aires. They hope (but you are under no obligation) that you will buy some of what they sell and I can tell you it is great to sit here back in Blighty drinking Vino or Cider from somewhere you stayed. We have 2 botts of luxury cider saved for Christmas day. Its a great scheme it costs only £18 and the stays are free unless you buy stuff but you would be buying Wine in France anyway and we have bought the best butter and eggs and cider etc and stayed at some awesome spots and usually on our own. For more info go to www.france-passion.com. you won't regret it. regards rick


----------



## tresrikay

*My old van, Near Barmouth.*


----------



## Steve Green

*Burstner 747 Arrival*

Hi

Anybody out there with an Burstner 747 ARGOS,  waiting for delivery of ours anytime now.   If anybody can give us first timers any advice please help!!!!

Steve


----------



## JED THE SPREAD

Trevor said:


> Nice picks nice van Jed.





Biker Jeff said:


> Cool bus Jed. Great blog as well, i really enjoyed the vids, pics, and reading about your life with yer Vee Dub.



thanks fellas, everyone loves a VW right  its ongoing so dont be afraid to say hi in the guest book on my site www.freewebs.com/ababyonboard 

we were supposed to be driving down to Spain the day after boxing day and my passport hasn't turned up after a 8 week delay (dont ask) so i am looking forward to a few weeks of wild camping in Scotland with the Mr's and our two year old son. 

jed


----------



## chigman

Steve Green said:


> Hi
> 
> Anybody out there with an Burstner 747 ARGOS,  waiting for delivery of ours anytime now.   If anybody can give us first timers any advice please help!!!!
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve

I have Burstner 747 ARGOS.A terrific van and one that you wont be dissapointed in.We love ours except for the Fiat water ingress problem.

Steve


----------



## smudger

*smudgers yanktank*

caterpillar 350 turbo pusher


----------



## tresrikay

*God!!!! where do you widcamp*

WoW, thanks for the pic Smudger, can I divert you to "the lets have a look inside" thread, and post some pics in there. By the way has anyone checked out www.andersonmobileestates.com. for some awesome little campers.


----------



## smudger

hi rick...that anderson estates video is a fantastic site, well worth the look,and yes you can divert me to the lets ave a look inside thread but be warned i have no houskeeperi will have to dig some piccys out.

cheers for now smudger......


----------



## hillwalker

that's what u call camper, smudger.. awesome i would'nt fancy drivin that up the small country roads do u need psv to drive that


----------



## gordon

my black beast 16 months of sweat and grief but well worth it


----------



## lenny

What have I got?, well I've just gone an got my first real motorhome,it's what I've yearned for most of my life,I'm sitting in it right now in my drive and I'm over the moon with it, as are the family (this got the curtains twitching in the sreet).

Believe it or not I bought it on E.BAY, If interestd the item No. Is 
140204418703. The seller drove 190 miles to my place and then I put him on the train home, it was exactly as decribed or even better,all in all ,a very smooth transaction,so credit where its due when it comes to ebay

Pics to follow


----------



## sundown

glad to hear all went well lenny, I looked at it on ebay
and it certainly does look good
you must post some pics
there are good and bad deals on ebay
its a pity we usually hear of the bad ones
enjoy your new van!


----------



## Trevor

lenny said:


> What have I got?, well I've just gone an got my first real motorhome,it's what I've yearned for most of my life,I'm sitting in it right now in my drive and I'm over the moon with it, as are the family (this got the curtains twitching in the sreet).
> 
> Believe it or not I bought it on E.BAY, If interestd the item No. Is
> 140204418703. The seller drove 190 miles to my place and then I put him on the train home, it was exactly as decribed or even better,all in all ,a very smooth transaction,so credit where its due when it comes to ebay
> 
> Pics to follow


Cant wait to see the pics Lenny and good luck with your new baby.


----------



## JED THE SPREAD

lenny said:


> What have I got?, well I've just gone an got my first real motorhome,it's what I've yearned for most of my life,I'm sitting in it right now in my drive and I'm over the moon with it, as are the family (this got the curtains twitching in the sreet).
> 
> Believe it or not I bought it on E.BAY, If interestd the item No. Is
> 140204418703. The seller drove 190 miles to my place and then I put him on the train home, it was exactly as decribed or even better,all in all ,a very smooth transaction,so credit where its due when it comes to ebay
> 
> Pics to follow



you know what my mum and dad have one of those and they go everywere in it. a few of my mates have bought vw vans on german ebay without seeing them and ended up with really good vans at a fraction of the price. fair play to you it looks nice.


----------



## lenny

Trevor said:


> Cant wait to see the pics Lenny and good luck with your new baby.



Never mind the pics Trev, can't wait to bring it up to so you can see for yourself, Itching to give it a runout,It's boring in the drive and she standing at the window shaking her head


----------



## Trevor

lenny said:


> Never mind the pics Trev, can't wait to bring it up to so you can see for yourself, Itching to give it a runout,It's boring in the drive and she standing at the window shaking her head


Feel free Lenny i will make you a coffe Mate Pm me if you want.


----------



## Geoff.W

lenny said:


> What have I got?, well I've just gone an got my first real motorhome,it's what I've yearned for most of my life,I'm sitting in it right now in my drive and I'm over the moon with it, as are the family (this got the curtains twitching in the sreet).
> 
> Believe it or not I bought it on E.BAY, If interestd the item No. Is
> 140204418703. The seller drove 190 miles to my place and then I put him on the train home, it was exactly as decribed or even better,all in all ,a very smooth transaction,so credit where its due when it comes to ebay
> 
> Pics to follow



Hi Lenny. Nice one, just seen the pics on Ebay and it looks real clean.

Hopefully we will meet up soon and I can see it in the flesh.


----------



## lenny

Trevor said:


> Feel free Lenny i will make you a coffe Mate Pm me if you want.



Coffee,no, you can't christen a van with coffee, It's murder to wash 

off. I thought maybe a drop of the red stuff and a little of the amber nectar


----------



## Trevor

lenny said:


> Coffee,no, you can't christen a van with coffee, It's murder to wash
> 
> off. I thought maybe a drop of the red stuff and a little of the amber nectar



Just had a look on fleabay it a cracker and the bed looks the right size for you


----------



## avandriver

Very nice Lenny 

What are you going to do with the rest of your fleet ?

Your driveway must look like a motorhome dealership 



Steve


----------



## lenny

avandriver said:


> Very nice Lenny
> 
> What are you going to do with the rest of your fleet ?
> 
> Your driveway must look like a motorhome dealership
> 
> 
> 
> Steve



Good one Steve, no I sold the Traffic today and the Talbot should be ready for easter


----------



## smudger

hillwalker said:


> that's what u call camper, smudger.. awesome i would'nt fancy drivin that up the small country roads do u need psv to drive that



hi hillwalker  to be honest i dont know about the licience thingy as i have a hgv class 1.as for the small roads, it,s all i know because we have very little of them here,so it,s a case of turn the radio up and keep looking forward lol.


----------



## Polly

Say Hello to my gladys
Woops I can't get my picture on.  where am i going wrong?? Think on though people say old age and technology don't go together so give me the simple version.


----------



## Trevor

Polly said:


> Say Hello to my gladys
> Woops I can't get my picture on.  where am i going wrong?? Think on though people say old age and technology don't go together so give me the simple version.


Hi Polly first click here http://photobucket.com/login then join its free then upload your photos from your computer, then click on the image link under the photo you want it should turn blue then right click and copy, then in you post right click and paste the image link into your post, and if you preview your post you should see your photo,then just post it.
Good Luck.


----------



## lenny

As promised, here's a pic of my new motorhome on my drive It's a bit old but it gets me on the m/home ladder and I love it


----------



## sundown

its looking good in your drive lenny (show-off)
Im sure house prices in your street have
 doubled overnight!


----------



## Trevor

lenny said:


> As promised, here's a pic of my new motorhome on my drive It's a bit old but it gets me on the m/home ladder and I love it
> It looks like it is in good condition Lenny must have been well looked after.


----------



## lenny

Trevor said:


> lenny said:
> 
> 
> 
> As promised, here's a pic of my new motorhome on my drive It's a bit old but it gets me on the m/home ladder and I love it
> It looks like it is in good condition Lenny must have been well looked after.:
> 
> Your right ,Im struggling to find owt wrong with it
Click to expand...


----------



## lenny

sundown said:


> its looking good in your drive lenny (show-off)
> Im sure house prices in your street have
> doubled overnight!



The neighbours are queuing up to have a look inside


----------



## sundown

lenny said:


> The neighbours are queuing up to have a look inside


being a true geordie, you'll be charging them 
a nominal fee I expect!


----------



## lenny

sundown said:


> being a true geordie, you'll be charging them
> a nominal fee I expect!



Of course,all in the aid of charity


----------



## Polly

*home sweet home*














Advantgard 200
I've sone it not bad after a few reds


----------



## Trevor

Polly said:


> Advantgard 200
> I've sone it not bad after a few reds



Well I see it worked then Polly it is easy when you know how.   go easy on the red wine now.


----------



## jamster

ebay purchase as well ! 

mint vw apache slow as a snail but will cruise at 65 with no hassle "loves" hills !






all for the bargain price of 8250£ with 54k on the clock drives a1 


love it to death our first "motorhome" but still got me 73 dub in the garage


----------



## lenny

jamster said:


> ebay purchase as well !
> 
> mint vw apache slow as a snail but will cruise at 65 with no hassle "loves" hills !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for the bargain price of 8250£ with 54k on the clock drives a1
> 
> 
> love it to death our first "motorhome" but still got me 73 dub in the garage



Nice van Jamster, Mine likes hills as well..Downhills


----------



## jamster

hmmmm we is thinkin as ya do because we gt it at such a good price of maybe treating "enry" as we now him to a turbo conversion


----------



## sundown

nice looking van jamster and you got a good deal there
ebay's looking better by the day
with all the good write-ups, and free advertising 
im begining to suspect that maybe 
you and lenny are co-owners of this ebay thingumygig site???


----------



## sammclouis

*mobilvetta...*

just bought a mobilvetta euroyacht 190lx & picked it up today...we are wildcamping in derby outside george's sisters house...so im using her wireless internet!!..
very very happy so far with her..tara (george's daughter) and i have named the euroyacht........CARMALITA.....
she drives like a dream so fingers crossed we wont have any teething problems..just looking forward to the summer now...samm


----------



## sundown

wow! she's a beaut samm
you must post some pics of the inside
so we can all drool with envy
but well done great looking van!


----------



## jamster

sundown said:


> nice looking van jamster and you got a good deal there
> ebay's looking better by the day
> with all the good write-ups, and free advertising
> im begining to suspect that maybe
> you and lenny are co-owners of this ebay thingumygig site???






lol i wish isnt the owner one of the richest men in the world now ??

i,m sure he is picked yachts out not motorhomes


----------



## sammclouis

sundown said:


> wow! she's a beaut samm
> you must post some pics of the inside
> so we can all drool with envy
> but well done great looking van!



well the 1st night in her went very well...no probs to report so very happy..
here are some more pics...just cant wait to get out and about...


----------



## Geoff.W

lenny said:


> Of course,all in the aid of charity



Now what charity would that be "The LENNY Motorhome touring fund" perhaps.


----------



## hillwalker

sammclouis said:


> just bought a mobilvetta euroyacht 190lx & picked it up today...we are wildcamping in derby outside george's sisters house...so im using her wireless internet!!..
> very very happy so far with her..tara (george's daughter) and i have named the euroyacht........CARMALITA.....
> she drives like a dream so fingers crossed we wont have any teething problems..just looking forward to the summer now...samm



crackin lookin van,must have been exspensive..


----------



## walkers

lenny said:


> As promised, here's a pic of my new motorhome on my drive It's a bit old but it gets me on the m/home ladder and I love it


lenny that looks like one nice van, got it for a good price too hope she gives you many happy times away


----------



## walkers

sammclouis said:


> just bought a mobilvetta euroyacht 190lx & picked it up today...we are wildcamping in derby outside george's sisters house...so im using her wireless internet!!..
> very very happy so far with her..tara (george's daughter) and i have named the euroyacht........CARMALITA.....
> she drives like a dream so fingers crossed we wont have any teething problems..just looking forward to the summer now...samm


looks well nice what is the chassis on that?


----------



## hillwalker

walkers said:


> lenny that looks like one nice van, got it for a good price too hope she gives you many happy times away



nice lookin van, is that the one u got ebay..


----------



## tresrikay

*All These New Vans*

Congrats to Lenny and Samm, Will samm now be named SAMMOBILE, You have been busy while I was slumming it in a cottage near Dovedale, still I'm back now and itching for an away. Hope you can get to the Hayfield site opening on 12th 13th March.


----------



## kell

*what i've got*

Kellsvan.piczo.com

Above should be a link to my self built


----------



## kell

Kellsvan.piczo.com

I'll try again


----------



## Geoff.W

kell said:


> Kellsvan.piczo.com
> 
> I'll try again



Link now works great.

Cracking conversion you should be very proud.


----------



## tresrikay

kell said:


> Kellsvan.piczo.com
> 
> Above should be a link to my self built



An excellent project, can't believe its the same van.


----------



## Polly

BLOODY HELL

That is BRILLIANT

I'm going to show my son tomorrow and thinking on I'll show it to my brother-in-law (he mentioned a self build once) and any one else

All I can think to say is A---hhhhhhhhhhhhh
You must be so proud.
WELL DONE


----------



## walkers

well done looks like it was worth all the hard work


----------



## Trevor

kell said:


> Kellsvan.piczo.com
> 
> I'll try again



Just been looking at your picks Kell well all i can say is all that hard work and time has paid off its a realy nice van inside and out well done, hope it gives you a lot of nice times away, you certianly must be well satisfied with it.
Time to sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Telstar

*Kells Van*

Fab, looks excellent.  I wish that I could undertake a self build and finish it that well.  Happy Travelling.

Jon


----------



## Telstar

*My Telstar*

I've already posted exterior shots, but thought that I would cheat with the interior ones.  Is that allowed???

[URL="http://www.lunarcaravans.com/images/motorhomes/stars/Telstar-interior.jpg"]http://www.lunarcaravans.com/images/motorhomes/stars/Telstar-interior.jpg[/URL]

layout

[URL="http://www.lunarcaravans.com/motorhomes_stars.php"]http://www.lunarcaravans.com/motorhomes_stars.php[/URL]



sorry if cheating is not allowed.

Jon


----------



## kell

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your nice comments, Hopefully will meet up with some of you on the road when we're out and about in it.

Cheers, 
John


----------



## sammclouis

walkers said:


> looks well nice what is the chassis on that?



its a fiat ducato maxi 2.8....goes well and so far very pleased with her,she is a dream to drive...


----------



## sammclouis

hillwalker said:


> crackin lookin van,must have been exspensive..



no comment!!


----------



## sammclouis

tresrikay said:


> Congrats to Lenny and Samm, Will samm now be named SAMMOBILE, You have been busy while I was slumming it in a cottage near Dovedale, still I'm back now and itching for an away. Hope you can get to the Hayfield site opening on 12th 13th March.



did think about the name but......i like sammclouis so i will stick with that..plus the mclouis was my 1st ever motorhome and did me proud...i will miss it!!


----------



## walkers

sammclouis said:


> its a fiat ducato maxi 2.8....goes well and so far very pleased with her,she is a dream to drive...


looks really nice am sure you will really enjoy her.


----------



## sundown

this has been a very interesting thread 
so i thought id nudge it back up from the archives
since the membership is now growing at over 100 per month
im sure theres a couple of hundred new members who would like to
post pics of their vans. so c'mon lads and lasses 
*"what have you got"*


----------



## cas

My new addition mercedes 811 dont own a camera but some of you will of already seen the pictures on here from when it was up for sale


----------



## t&s

*what is this strange Obsession*

nice to see all your vans 
mines in my avatar
but taking photos of your TOILETS !!!
and then showing them to everyone !?


----------



## jimmnlizz

*"KWACKERS" Our Murvi Mallard!*

We've had "Kwackers" for some time now. She is a 1992 model and has done 180000 miles on a 2lt petrol engine! 






[/IMG]


----------



## mick

This is My van Guess where ?


----------



## mick

Made that to easy , nice to see what you've got , exellent self build as well . some more pic,s in gallery "Not wild Again"


----------



## sammclouis

*taking the michael......*



t&s said:


> nice to see all your vans
> mines in my avatar
> but taking photos of your TOILETS !!!
> and then showing them to everyone !?



well by that comment and looking through the pics.....it was ME that you were talking about!!!
i listed the pics that i saved from ebay when i just bought her (i didnt have any pics of my own) and i didnt go out and specifically take a photo of my toilet...it was the bathroom that was shown in the pic and as it happens my bathroom has a toilet in it!!!
so just for you i have taken the "offending" photo from my pics as i didnt realise it was a big enough problem that you HAD to mention it!!!
strange obbsession you say...DEFINATELY NOT!!.. just showing my van in the thread thats called "what have you got"....thankyou sammclouis...


----------



## t&s

sammclouis said:


> well by that comment and looking through the pics.....it was ME that you were talking about!!!
> i listed the pics that i saved from ebay when i just bought her (i didnt have any pics of my own) and i didnt go out and specifically take a photo of my toilet...it was the bathroom that was shown in the pic and as it happens my bathroom has a toilet in it!!!
> so just for you i have taken the "offending" photo from my pics as i didnt realise it was a big enough problem that you HAD to mention it!!!
> strange obbsession you say...DEFINATELY NOT!!.. just showing my van in the thread thats called "what have you got"....thankyou sammclouis...



definately not aimed at you sory if i offended yours aint the only one on the net 
 just an observation that photos of toilets or may be so called shower rooms
in motorhomes  are an unusual thing to show anyone 
cheers terry


----------



## sammclouis

t&s said:


> definately not aimed at you sory if i offended yours aint the only one on the net
> just an observation that photos of toilets or may be so called shower rooms
> in motorhomes  are an unusual thing to show anyone
> cheers terry



ok thanks for explaining...i didnt even think about it when i posted the pics...i just stuck the lot up and thought "here's my new van guys n gals"...was proud to show it off,!!....
maybe shower rooms are an odd thing to you to show to all...but i think its nice to see different shower rooms and different layouts....or maybe thats the nosy woman in me coming out eh!!!!
cheers sammclouis


----------



## t&s

sammclouis said:


> ok thanks for explaining...i didnt even think about it when i posted the pics...i just stuck the lot up and thought "here's my new van guys n gals"...was proud to show it off,!!....
> maybe shower rooms are an odd thing to you to show to all...but i think its nice to see different shower rooms and different layouts....or maybe thats the nosy woman in me coming out eh!!!!
> cheers sammclouis



 i understand your pride in your van 
ime as  proud as punch with mine it took a lot of saving for 
even though i have had to many to count over the years 
i think this one will be final one well (not if the misses has her way)
you are lucky to have a nice van at your age 
and  it seems as though you realy enjoy it
cheers terry


----------



## hillwalker

jimmnlizz@blueyonder.co.u said:


> We've had "Kwackers" for some time now. She is a 1992 model and has done 180000 miles on a 2lt petrol engine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



that's a braw lookin van mate,nice colour  scheme..the hoops like it..


----------



## cas

sammclouis said:


> ok thanks for explaining...i didnt even think about it when i posted the pics...i just stuck the lot up and thought "here's my new van guys n gals"...was proud to show it off,!!....
> maybe shower rooms are an odd thing to you to show to all...but i think its nice to see different shower rooms and different layouts....or maybe thats the nosy woman in me coming out eh!!!!
> cheers sammclouis



Dont worry sam theres a pic of my toilet on the conversion website and its a close up as well


----------



## sammclouis

cas said:


> Dont worry sam theres a pic of my toilet on the conversion website and its a close up as well



cheers cas.......................i thought ......AM I THE ONLY 1....................


----------



## Telstar

*what have you got...*

I've not seen any new posts here for a while and quite enjoyed seeing the different vans.  So come on new members, post your van pictures here.  I suggest you remove/colour out the number plate in 'paint' first though.

And before anyone says anything, I don't mean get the Dulux out before taking a photo.

Jon


----------



## t&s

sammclouis said:


> cheers cas.......................i thought ......AM I THE ONLY 1....................


 
taking a photo of your loo 
and then showing it to the whole world on the internet !!

 the only loo i would take a photo and want to see is the one in cornwall spelt looe

this comment is not ment to offend


----------



## lenny

Telstar said:


> I've not seen any new posts here for a while and quite enjoyed seeing the different vans.  So come on new members, post your van pictures here.  I suggest you remove/colour out the number plate in 'paint' first though.
> 
> And before anyone says anything, I don't mean get the Dulux out before taking a photo.
> 
> Jon



You're right Jon, I liked this thread and was disapointed when it slipped off the bottom of the page, so lets see more van pics please, lots of new members since this thread was active,so come on newbies get your vans out for the lads, and lasses


----------



## guerdeval

here's mine


----------



## G4GMO

*Our Hymer*



guerdeval said:


> here's mine



Indeed it is very nice, wish we could have one of those.  Have to do with one of these instead:


----------



## Telstar

*guerdeval and G4GMO*

Guerdeval, very nice van

G4GMO, these old Hymers just keep going and going and appear to keep there condition well.  Are they air horns below the number plate.  I bet they make more noise that Graths claxon!

Jon


----------



## lenny

*G4GMO and Guerdeval*

Great pics of a great van (the van I'm longing for),

Dream on Lenny

PS,  any pics of the interiors?


----------



## flashingblade

*photo problems*

help. i know i have seen the answer to this elsewhere but can't remember where. how do i upload high quality photos cause even with photoshop, i can't reduce the quality enough for the 'manage attachments' tool.


----------



## G4GMO

Telstar said:


> Guerdeval, very nice van
> 
> G4GMO, these old Hymers just keep going and going and appear to keep there condition well.  Are they air horns below the number plate.  I bet they make more noise that Graths claxon!
> 
> Jon



Oh I wish, they are no better than the original horn. The old Hymers just keep on going and going and going..................

I know they are a bit agricultrural and noisy but for the money you can't get better. I normally drive a Jag S-type (auto V6 petrol) but can't wait to get behind the wheel of the Hymer. It's automatic, diesel, 6 berth and absolute comfort......and is very well built. It'll be changed over my dead body.


----------



## messenger 2.5td

*Photo problems*

Try using Photobucket i was struggling till i was pointed in the right direction a bit of head scratching and chewed fingernails but got it sussed now.Don't think you will be able to use the manage attachents tab for high quality photos as they are a maximum of 97kb,keep trying don't give up


----------



## t&s

view FAQ at the top of the page it might help you


----------



## flashingblade

*chug*

thanks and hope this works:-
http://s328.photobucket.com/albums/l321/flashingblade9/
just a few pics from many. we always try to get as close to the water as poss.


----------



## Trevor

flashingblade said:


> thanks and hope this works:-
> http://s328.photobucket.com/albums/l321/flashingblade9/
> just a few pics from many. we always try to get as close to the water as poss.


No you need to copy the IMG code from your Photobucket and paste it into your post on here then preview your post you should see your photo in the preview then post it.
Like This.


----------



## G4GMO

*Interior*



lenny said:


> Great pics of a great van (the van I'm longing for),
> 
> Dream on Lenny
> 
> PS,  any pics of the interiors?



I've added an album if you're interested.


----------



## Trevor

G4GMO said:


> I've added an album if you're interested.



She is a beauty you are very lucky.


----------



## flashingblade

*try again*

ok, here we go again. will post this and see if it comes up.


----------



## flashingblade

*it worked*

a couple more pics of chug, our baby. off down to devon in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Polly

Hia
WOW
What can I say except can we  see the rest of it PLEASE


----------



## Polly

Hia
It's me again 
Mine is a shop bought one so to speak but on my travels (race meets) I have a new hobby to explore the insides of self builds. 
Maybe this comes from my late husbands hobby of rebuiling our old Landy every now and again 
I must admit I do end up in orh (can't spell it) of you self builders.
You must have an edge on us shop bought people has you have put heart and soul into it not just money


----------



## Deleted member 775

looks a real pro job flashingblade you must feel real proud of you work .


----------



## Deleted member 775

yes i saw the picks taken on the sunday, i wish i had been there sunday instead of saturday would have met more peeps still i enjoyed the few hours on the sat.


----------



## Deleted member 775

thanks well this year we intend to meet a few more members and stay at a meet or two


----------



## lenny

Polly said:


> Hia
> WOW
> What can I say except can we  see the rest of it PLEASE



I agree with you on this one ,Polly, but did you see the size of the garage at the back(under the fixed bed ,I presume), it was probably big enough to get my old bike in and wor lasses

BTW.  have you seen my old bike yet






You cant beat the quality build of an old fashioned bike

Still looking for a basket


----------



## flashingblade

*who lives in a van like this ?*

hi guys (n gals). i'm gonna try to make it to the next meet, is it hayfield again ? can't book yet though, work commitments n all.  you can have a grand tour if you want then polly, that is if we still have chug because she is currently advertised for sale. i have been offered an american rv in part ex. mm, was hoping to downsize but might give it a look.


----------



## G4GMO

flashingblade said:


> a couple more pics of chug, our baby. off down to devon in a couple of weeks.



I'd love to see some more pictures of the interior. It looks very professional.


----------



## asabrush

Here's our hymer544 on Ile de re July08


----------



## Jayen4

tresrikay said:


> WoW, thanks for the pic Smudger, can I divert you to "the lets have a look inside" thread, and post some pics in there. By the way has anyone checked out www.andersonmobileestates.com. for some awesome little campers.







  Hmmm...nice motorhome there smudger,but it's only a baby,compared to mine !!  
  Mine is a sort of 'downmarket' version of what Tresrikay is referring to (Anderson).  Yes,I AM serious !!   I'll see if I can add some pics from my pics folder......If not,I'll take some new ones when I get the chance and put them up for you.


----------



## Jayen4

Can anyone tell me how to add pics directly from my 'pictures folder' on my pc,please ??
  Don't say 'Photobucket' to me....I'm totally crap with that !! lol

  Or does anybody wanna volunteer their e-mail,so that I can send them to you ,then put em on for me ??  (Told you I was crap ! 

  I'll have to take some new pics.....what I've got are far too small......


----------



## boyo1414

ok ,,, it needs work


----------



## G4GMO

boyo1414 said:


> ok ,,, it needs work



Ah a dismountable. What do you use to carry it on, a skip?


----------



## Proff

*DYDY and Hymie*

We had >>





we now have >>






Usually with a BMW motorbike attached..


----------



## lenny

boyo1414 said:


> ok ,,, it needs work



Nice shed.Boyo, does it have air con?


----------



## SteveJ

My 1991 Autosleeper Talisman 2.0 Petrol (Self-Converted to LPG last Christmas). Owned for 5 Years. 

The distinctive back Box is home made and mounted on a large Watling Towbar assembly that reaches right to the Rear Axle Mounts. This is soon to be replaced with much lighter home-made box section steel supports as the van is a bit light on the front. We like to explore a lot of very remote and narrow roads which are often very steep and getting sufficient traction on the front has been hairy on a couple of occassions (most recenty climbing up to the Honister Pass on wet roads ). The box is very useful for carrying all the bulky & lightweight items such as beach toys, footballs, wellies etc but combined with the weight of the towbar does make it a bit light on the front! Not going to win any awards for style though.   Air Assisted suspension keeps it level despite possible R.Axle overload!

The interior of the van can be configured as either 2 forward-facing seats in the rear or 2 large bench seats (both Front seats swivel). We run it configured as 2 singles inthe rear so lose a lot of under-seat storage but this gives considerably more floor space and much more comfortable with 4 people on board for a couple of weeks, hence the useful back box 

Seen here on a CCC certified site in Nothumberland where we toured for 2 weeks and wildcamped almost 50% of the time. I've added a couple of new locations to the lists.


----------



## Baggins

*Vans through the years*



Not to good with the techno but I'll give this a try:

Our first van Transit Car-Camper. FGY722J  Great build quality but I think the 35 years that have passed since I sold her on may have proved too much!

BW


----------



## Baggins

*Vans through the ages 2*

Well that seemed to work although the picture titles got 'lost'.  This is Transit Autohome HHA742L in Switzerland 1982   Sold on in 85 and still going strong - well going anyway - in Devon.

BW


----------



## lenny

Great pics,Baggins , keep them coming


----------



## Baggins

*Vans through the ages 3 & 4*

Think I may be getting this together now.

Here are Van 3 Kon-Tiki that we liked very much but the LPG conversion was disappointingly unpowerfull.  Added power steering and a 'magic' gear-linkage conversion that made her a great drive but didn't like pulling the Seicento.

And downsized to No.4 a 98 Duetto who has only seen service as a commuter van and mobile office - long commute though.  Now she's a Wild Camper and very happy.

Really is good to see such a wide range of vans.


BW


----------



## Airecraft

*A dog's dinner*


----------



## Geoff.W

Just thought I would bump this up as I'm sure some of the new members would like to have a look through and may be post some of their own pictures.

I always liked this thread and feel it would be a shame to loose it.


----------



## flower3bird

If you spot us in Europe it will be in this one 







But if you are in the UK then we will be in here....


----------



## tresrikay

Geoff.W said:


> Just thought I would bump this up as I'm sure some of the new members would like to have a look through and may be post some of their own pictures.
> 
> I always liked this thread and feel it would be a shame to loose it.



Great to see you back on the site Geoff, you have been missed. Hope all is o.k. Just realised it is nearly a year since our Cromford meet. ... .. I too enjoy this thread. So come on new members show us WHAT YOU GOT.


----------



## tresrikay

flower3bird said:


> If you spot us in Europe it will be in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you are in the UK then we will be in here....



" 2 VANS " Now thats just showing off  but great vans!!!!


----------



## flower3bird

We  live by the motto Carpe Diem and sure as hell don't want to leave it to the kids.  We made it - we'll spend it, is our way.  AND before we are too damn old to enjoy it. 

But there are some other VERY impressive vans on here, probably worth more than our two put together


----------



## tresrikay

flower3bird said:


> We  live by the motto Carpe Diem and sure as hell don't want to leave it to the kids.  We made it - we'll spend it, is our way.  AND before we are too damn old to enjoy it.
> 
> But there are some other VERY impressive vans on here, probably worth more than our two put together



If you look closely at my vans bonnet you will see carpe diem written there.


----------



## BedfordMJ

My website is in my sig block.


----------



## NWPT

New years day in the Lake district, the best things in life are free!


----------



## tresrikay

NWPT said:


> New years day in the Lake district, the best things in life are free!



Wonderfull......................


----------



## flower3bird

Good for you - looks fab.  Instead we stayed in the warm and comfy bed with a hang-over


----------



## Julie798

*euramobile*

This is ours.


----------



## NWPT

flower3bird said:


> Good for you - looks fab.  Instead we stayed in the warm and comfy bed with a hang-over



Been there, done that, fancied a change this year


----------



## bexs13

Here is our 2003 Swift Kon Tiki 665, where we spent New Year on Exmoor.


----------



## flower3bird

Been there - done that too......... Kontiki and Exmoor in the fog , except ours was one Christmas Eve, not NY.  Didn't get a hangover that year though


----------



## steveclaire

We've gone from this...






...to this...






...and finally...


----------



## messenger 2.5td

NWPT said:


> New years day in the Lake district, the best things in life are free!



Great photo and location,is it crummock water?Andy.


----------



## NWPT

Andy,

Its on the road to Wasdale head, Great Gable/ Scaffel are in the background! We knew roughly where we were in the dark, but didn't expect to be that close to the lakeshore, a cracking view to wake up to, and a great start to the new year!

Gary


----------



## messenger 2.5td

*What have you got*

Thanks for the reply Gary,racked my brains trying to think where it could be would never have thought wasdale headLooks like one to remember for the future.AWESOME


----------



## mbreen123

gillr49 said:


> Pinched this idea from another site, free and 'fun'
> 
> Can we share pictures of everyones motorhome, perhaps the clever ones of us could spot each other on the road and wave madly.
> 
> We have an Autoquest 100, no name apart from 'the van',not great but we love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Hi please find attached a photo of our van(on the left) at a pub camp near Woburn Abbey very nice pub with good food sorry I have forgot it's name.


----------



## Slobbo

*My Syncro and Bay Window*

I have 2 vans.  A 1986 VW T25 Syncro (4x4) and a 1975 VW Bay Window camper I imported from Oz and am restoring.  

I love them both but I need the money so one or the other has to go.  I don't know which one I want to keep so both are up for sale.  I'll let fate decide. 

Here is the Syncro in the Fairy Glen on Skye






Here is a bunch of us camping on the south side of Loch Tummel. (mine is hiding behind a tree and a Khyam Awning)






Here is a picture of the Syncro off road.






And here is a picture of the nearly finished Bay.






There are loads more photos on www.aircooledcrazy.com as well as a short movie of the Syncro at an off road centre in Fife.


----------



## messenger 2.5td

*What have you got*

Brilliant photosand your website,shame someone else will benefit from your hard work and long hours spent on the vans,good luck with getting the price you want.Andy


----------



## TWS

Yeah great pics, gonna check website out later when I get home.

Regards Tom


----------



## lenny

Brilliant pics Slobbo, especially the one by the Loch with the kids playing and the camp fire going, and your vans look mint, good luck with your reluctant sale.

BTW Have you seen the thread *Scottish meet*,It,s not far from you


----------



## topsy75

wow, lots of fantastic pics and cool looking vans!
i've posted some pics of mine in other threads, but here she is again...
Topsy, a 75 vw bay, my first vehicle that at the late age of 31 i learned to drive in, and re did the interior myself - it's not too bad for a girls first atempt!
she's got no mods to speak of but apart form being a bit chilly in winter it's a fab motor to cruise on holiday or days out in. imobile this week due to a broken starter motor (unless i've a few passengers in which case it's a little mss sunshine, push start, leap aboard kind of affair) whch i'm going to try and remove in the freezing cold tomorrow - may be selling her later in the year and getting something else next winter, but who knows what the future brings! oh, she also has a few more flowers on since these were taken 
inside rear




outside looking in




inside cab roof (i was bored waiting for an exhaust, damn hartside pass!)




in all her glory!




part of the durham dubbers line up (www.durhamdubbers.co.uk)


----------



## kangooroo

I have a Renault Kangoo Roo (there's a bit of a clue to this in my username!).

Am I the only Roo owner here...?


----------



## cipro

have you any little joey's


----------



## Deleted member 775

i bet if he did he may roo the day


----------



## angelinalove

A palace on wheels.


----------



## lenny

Well Iv,e still got me old Ducato and I think I,ll be stuck with her for a while yet but shes clean and paid for with many happy memories and many more to come







Still hav,nt given her a name yet, any suggestions??


----------



## TWS

Looks cold Lenny, (can someone just explain once more how to add a picture to a reply, I jusk get a message saying upload failed !! Im not too clever on the I/T side, thanks.)

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Ta lenny...I was wondering that too


----------



## Deleted member 4850

oops, sorry - I mean *****...lot of marbles gone missing today...bit of a late night last night


----------



## TWS

Thanks *****, gonna do it now.

Cheers Tom


----------



## TWS

These are my toys.


----------



## Deleted member 775

i dont want to sound funny but if your old van was great then why buy a (better one). i have been looking through posts about new vans , and you all seem to have troubles with your new vans .heaters not working and hot water problems . i have a 27 year old bedford and apart from normal maintenance i seem to keep running all year, parts can be a bit of a hassel at times but no real probs, cost me less than 100 quid for the last mot apart from the mot fee  and apart from tax 101 quid six months  and insurance 240 quid all in  have had no probs. all in all the van cost 2k to buy 2 years since done over 20 k miles and every thing still works heating hot and  shower , had a prob with a bit of water ingress but that is all cured now 25+fuel con on petrol and used as daily transport,   cannot see the point in shelling out 10k on a newer van looked at newer vans and they dont seem any better than what i have now  mine will do what it says on the tin and bedford cfs are so cheap to buy the last one i had was a talbot based one i know what i prefer but all the best to other van owners .


----------



## TWS

Hi *****, thanks for your help, but this is rocket science, even more complicated than diving physics, is there a simple way of simply adding a big pic to my reply ? Ive tried to resize but with little success. Think I need some I/T lessons !

Thanks Tom


----------



## Deleted member 4850

***** said:


> We were up your way last week and stayed at Moffat on the way to and from Edinburgh. What a nice place



Glad you enjoyed it...Moffat is great - and really friendly too. We used to know a good camping spot up the road from there but darned if can find it now...maybe grown in. Am off to see if can bucket some photos!


----------



## kangooroo

mandrake said:


> i bet if he did he may roo the day



LOL - no, no Joeys and I would indeed roo the day!

But... Drivelodge produce a conversion of the Kangoo Roo and have named it a ... Joey! 

http://www.drivelodge.co.uk/Joey_2.html


----------



## Jacqueslemac

Bought our 1992 Hymer earlier this year, but have only just got around to uploading a few pics.


On our first trip to Normandy:





Our first trip away in the UK:


----------



## ajs

Jacqueslemac said:


> Bought our 1992 Hymer earlier this year, but have only just got around to uploading a few pics.
> 
> 
> On our first trip to Normandy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first trip away in the UK:


 
OK... what's in the box...

regards 
aj


----------



## doronron

IMG]http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh143/lamby1967/Picture003.jpg[/IMG] my camper


----------



## Jacqueslemac

ajs said:


> OK... what's in the box...
> 
> regards
> aj



Err, a piano.


----------



## doronron

IMG]http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh143/lamby1967/Picture003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jacques le foot

Hi Doronron.....what happened to your picture?


----------



## Neckender

Here's mine with toad.
John.






[/IMG]


----------



## ajs

doronron said:


>


 

it just lost a _bracket_ that's all 


 regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Heres mine, how do I get the pic bigger though?​


----------



## biggirafe

Your profile area on this site also provides a photo album and then a link, not sure if it works but here goes
(IMG]http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/members/biggirafe-albums-dennis-picture230-dennis.jpg[/IMG), I used the BB code


----------



## ajs

biggirafe said:


> Your profile area on this site also provides a photo album and then a link, not sure if it works but here goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I used the BB code


 

goodgrief... i've become a picture mender...

regards 
aj


----------



## ajs

derekfaeberwick said:


> Heres mine, how do I get the pic bigger though?​


 


there have been a few freds lately describing how to upload pics... 
basicaly forget using the forum web space...open a free *photobucket* account (google it) 
and upload to there before copying the _*img*_ file code to your fred on here ..clear as mud yet 


regards 
aj


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Done that but only got a wee foty!


----------



## ajs

derekfaeberwick said:


> Done that but only got a wee foty!


 
then set you *upload size* to "large" or customise it to 840x620 ..reeeely big  

 regards 
aj


_ play with the software.. get to know all its functions especialy the edit bit _


----------



## maingate

As my drive is on a slope, I have got the front wheels blocked in case it finishes up in my neighbours front room.


----------



## ajs

maingate said:


> As my drive is on a slope, I have got the front wheels blocked in case it finishes up in my neighbours front room.


 

 shouldn't worry lad... it'll wipe the car out first 

 regards 
aj


----------



## barnybg

*Here's my baby a Talbot autoquest GT*

A 2 ltr carb petrol engine,converted to LPG/petrol in Bulgaria ,all the kit and fitted for £200 !!
Pics are Greek coast a 4 hour drive from our house in Bulgaria.


----------



## johnandlou118

*Auto Trail Chieftain*

My Autotrail 1991 Chieftain
On Skye prior to jumping over to the Western Isles for the holiday of a lifetime!!!.






[/IMG]


----------



## biggirafe

johnandlou118 said:


> My Autotrail 1991 Chieftain
> On Skye prior to jumping over to the Western Isles for the holiday of a lifetime!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I like this v much, Must be the unusual colour, more interesting than the boring colours you normally get.
Wondering why you need a sat dish underneath the surfboard tho


----------



## ajs

barnybg said:


> *Here's my baby a Talbot autoquest GT*


 
yep... she's a very small baby...


regards
aj


----------



## ajs

biggirafe said:


> Wondering why you need a sat dish underneath the surfboard tho


 

jeeeeeezz... you know norffffin .. that's his shark finder 

regards 
aj


----------



## Deleted member 3802

johnandlou118 said:


> My Autotrail 1991 Chieftain
> On Skye prior to jumping over to the Western Isles for the holiday of a lifetime!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


the misses don't look happy


----------



## johnandlou118

*Its a fun bus!*

Yep shes not a small van! yet only 4 berth ! so has a better kitchen area than we have at home , wife loves the van to bits!!! (the wife is not white with black nose! thats milo!) air con, 4 kva generator underslung mounted by myself (for wifes curling tongs straigteners driers etc etc) changed lighting to LED as I was fed up of sitting transposing ohms law and calculating power consumption rates as the wifes romantic 4 halogen spotlamps consume dc current faster than a fast thing!!!.(being an auto electrician to trade isnt all its cracked up to be). Van has covered 4500 in 12 months and never missed a beat once!!! guess the germans have the right idea!!





[/IMG]


----------



## derekfaeberwick

Like Ms Loren, class is ageless!


----------

